
China kills Qualcomm's $44B deal for NXP - AnatMl2
https://money.cnn.com/2018/07/26/technology/qualcomm-nxp-merger-china/index.html
======
fiveFeet
Qualcomm is an american chip maker and NXP is a Dutch chip maker. Why do they
need approval from Chinese regulators to merge? Can someone please clarify?

